# Toremifene/Exemestane PCT



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2012)

So I am trying something new (at least for me) and not all that common it seems for a PCT.  My cycle was 12 weeks of test cyp at 500 per week and 450mg of bold cyp for 12 weeks; then upped the test to 750 on its own for 4 more weeks simply because I had it and was running sheiko 

I run HCG concurrent with my anabolics at 250iu twice per week.  I blast with 500 twice per week in the final week of anabolics. 

I waited 14 days to begin my course of therapy which consists of:
Torem 120/60/60/60 ED
Exem 25/25/25/25 EOD
Ostarine 15mg ED

Only other supps I take:
Creatine Mono pre workout
Selenium
Cinnamon
CoQ10
Multi (anavite by gaspari)


I am wrapping this up as of Sunday. My review of it has been very positive. I have not lost any strength. I have set multiple squat, dead and bench PR's during this PCT.  My attitude has been a bit down, something along the lines of "PCT Blues" but not like it was from clomid where I'd cry like a little kid over a disney movie lol...  I made damn sure to keep cals very high at the expense of some fat gain during this PCT but I'm convinced I've kept the mass gains I've made.


----------

